# Re: Printing Cellphone/Ipod/Media 3M Skins



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Printing Cellphone/Ipod/Media 3M Skins*

Hello Folks,

I'm wondering If anyone knows the type of printer/inks that can print the 3M skins that you can adhere on Cellphones, Ipods, Blackberry's, Game Consoles, etc.? I would like to buy one, but I don't know what type of machine to get, If It's even a printer that the common man can purchase.

Here's a link that does this type of printing, this may help in figuring out the type of machine: Skinit.com. To all responders, thank you in advance.


All the Best,
Jim


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Printing Cellphone/Ipod/Media 3M Skins*

Solvent printer on Cast Vinyl and prob a laminate to protect it

I would get a print and cut machine like the Roland Sp or Vp series machines because you can cut vinyl on same machine as well

Go with a 30" machine and your looking at $7thous used and $11 new

Hope this sorta helps to give you an idea


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Printing Cellphone/Ipod/Media 3M Skins*

That is very kool!!
What is starting price on one of those machines and how hard is it to do?


----------

